# Euro Disney packages



## gdf (27 Dec 2006)

Any recommendations for tour companies that have good packages for Euro Disney with an option to combine a couple a days in Paris into the trip ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2006)

Hi,

Haven't been myself but have heard a lot of people say that its cheaper to book yourself rather than use a package deal - see here for key post. I'm a big theme park fan and I'd love to go but just haven't got around to it yet - young at heart I suppose  Maybe in 2007 ......

There are some other threads on Eurodisney here.


----------



## mell61 (28 Dec 2006)

I'd agree, I've created my own package and saved a few hundred euro on the total stay, combining Eurodisney and Paris...
Its relatively straight forward to plan yourself,  Paris to Disney is on a direct train service, leaving the arc de triumph station and dropping you at the entrance of the disney park (busses run from there to all the hotels in the park).     I believe there is a bus running between CDG airport and Disney, so if you're flying into there its an easy connection.
I've stayed in the Santa Fe (budget hotel) and the Newport Bay (mid range) and found both to be good hotels, of course the Newport bay offered more facilities which are handy if you are staying more than 1-2 nights, whereas the Santa Fe is a good option if you are unlikely to do more than Park and food!
I think Arrow Tours do packages to Disney, so it may be worth giving them a call.
Enjoy... Do space mountain for me!


----------



## Brynick (29 Dec 2006)

I'm heading over next week and done all the booking myself on the net. cheap flights at www.aerlingus.com and booked holiday inn. Works out a fraction of the cost the travel agents are charging. Check out the other threads on eurodisney.


----------



## ROSS (4 Jan 2007)

We are going for 5 nights in early April and have booked it all seperately.
Flights with Air France, booked transfer from airport with private mini bus company. Staying at hotel close to but not at the resort booked directly too. The only real decision is which hotel - on site or off. The park tickets can be bought seperately too at most hotels.
If going for more that 3 days to parks, then it is cheaper to get and annual ticket just in case you want return within 12 months.
Need to check your dates in relation to school holidays - apparently park can get very busy during holidays and weekends. 
Have a look at www.disboards.com and scroll down to Disneyland Paris. Terrific forum - very friendly and helpful - full of Disney addicts !
DLP also has it's own website with lots of info.
Have a look at  and the like for hotel reviews.
If you want to book it all with an irish travel agent then contact [broken link removed]
With regard to Paris, we plan to get the train and do a hop on hop off tour for a day.


----------



## gdf (4 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the advice - will probably go the DIY route.


----------



## sandycove (6 Jan 2007)

If you don't plan to go every day to Disneyland, it is worth looking at a boomarang ticket. We went last June bank holiday with our six year old. We travelled to Paris on the Thursday evening and returned on the Tuesday. I was keen for him to spend some time in Paris itself, so planned to go into Paris on the Friday, Disneyland on the Saturday, into Paris on the Sunday and back to Disneyland on the Monday.
Tickets for one day were EUR120 and double that for a second consecutive day. However, by purchasing a boomarang ticket for the Monday, we only had to pay EUR3 for the second day. The boomarang ticket can only be purchased on site and cannot be used the following day, but can be used any day after that for 4 months. This would also allow you to do two day visits in a four month period and from what I could see, they are transferrable.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jan 2007)

Boomerang ticket seems like a very good idea. I've found in the past that two full days at a theme park can be exhausting. Taking a break in between would probably renew interest/enthusiasm and give time to recharge batteries - probably only necessary for the adults, kids never seem to need this.


----------



## 1carrot2 (7 Jan 2007)

Went in October. Booked everything seperately. Stayed in Holiday Inn just outside the park. Regular shuttle bus brings you to the park gates. Great family bedrooms with seperate kid's themed area with bunkbeds. Food options were poor in the hotel but there were plenty of restaurants in Disney Village or in the Val d'Europe mall 1 stop away on the train. Best tip: We got the TGV from CDG airport. It cost approx €90 return for 2 adults and 2 kids (2 & 4). It takes 9 minutes to get to the station at the gates of Disney! This compares to an hour or so by bus or by regular train. Money well spent. Make sure to allow yourself plenty of time to get to TGV station in CDG as it is in another terminal.


----------



## eliza (7 Jan 2007)

I have used both the TGV and the VEA shuttle buses to go from CDG to Disneyland and, personally, I think the shuttle buses are the cheaper and more convenient option, especially if you have small children in tow.

For instance, if you arrive on an Aer Lingus flight at Terminal 1, taking the TGV from CDG to Disneyland involves:
1. Stepping a shuttle bus at Terminal 1 to Terminal 2. Due to road works this journey could take 30mins.
2. Making your way to the the TGV station at Terminal 2, which involves going down 5 floors, and lifts don't always operate!
3. Waiting for a TGV - TGV go every two hours or so * 
4. Getting the TGV to Disney  - this journey takes 15mins. 
5. Climbing up one flight of stairs at Disney and walking out to the bus stop. 
6. Stepping on a shuttle bus to the hotel. 

*http://www.bonjourlafrance.net/fran...de_france_avignon_marseille_nice_toulouse.htm


In comparison, taking a VEA shuttle involves:
1. Stepping on a VEA shutltle bus at Terminal 1 to be dropped at the hotel door 45mins later. Due to road works this journey could take 60mins.
Buses leave every 30mins.


----------

